# MAC events (UK)



## Meg_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a look, and there's a MAC technique event at my closest MAC (norwich) coming up in October.

I was just wondering what to expect etc. because even though it's my closest, it's still a good 45 minutes away, and if it's not that great I won't bother.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooo may have to join you at that one, where do you sign up for them??


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds interesting, does any one know what goes on at these kind of events? i've never been to one before
x


----------



## amber_j (Oct 25, 2008)

Is anyone going to the MAC In Mode workshop at the Soho Pro store on 8 Nov? There were still a few spaces left for the morning session when I booked this morning. The afternoon slots were all gone. I'm really excited!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Oct 31, 2008)

Darn it! Looks like I've missed this boat... they're all out of space


----------



## amber_j (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry you weren't able to book a space. They said they're planning to run more workshops for non-MAs at the Pro Store so hopefully you'll get to attend a workshop soon!

In case anyone's interested, here's a quick run-through of the session:

1) The session was led by a MAC Pro Artist and a MAC trainer. They talked us through the key trends from the various fashion weeks and showed us examples from the MAC Trends book and a short backstage video.

2) There were 2 looks for the session - Glamodrama and Seventease. Each MA recreated one of the looks on their respective models, talking us through what they were doing. We were encouraged to ask questions, and the other MAs in the room also pointed additional things out to us.

3) We then spent about 45 mins recreating one of the looks on ourselves, which was great fun! There was 1 MA to about 4 people so you got quite a lot of attention and help. I chose Seventease as I've been dying to try out Club eyeshadow.

4) Once we were done, photos were taken of each of us and we went down to the shop to make our purchases (the workshop fee was redeemable on the day).

All in all, it was a fun morning. I'll definitely sign up for one of these again. At only £25 it's a bargain!


----------



## amber_j (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/events.tmpl

I've just seen some new "Colour Collection" events listed on the MAC website for Feb (5-6 Feb at Harvey Nicks in London and 12-13 Feb at Fenwicks in Brent Cross). Do you think these might be for BBR? I doubt it's Hello Kitty as I e-mailed MAC about those launches and they said they'd be at Selfridges in London, Brown Thomas in Dublin, and somewhere else that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ So HK will be another exclusive and not available at all locations.  The third must be freestanding stores or Harrods?

BBR will be released in Feb so no doubt the events will be based around that collection.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe she meant the launch events will be at Selfridges and BT???


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jan 5, 2009)

Just spoke to my friend who is an MA at the covent garden store and it will be available at all locations.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup. Sorry for the confusion!

I meant that HK launch events will only be at 3 stores in the UK. I was asking MAC about these because I wanted to know if they would also offer the advance purchase option here like they do in the US. But no...


----------



## foizzy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm thinking of attending this although the one time I went to an event was at this same store and the girl I had was CLUELESS! I wasn't really into MAC at the time and so did not know what I was after. She sold me something else and so I missed out on the N collection altogether 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be better prepared now and I'm sure it'll be fun!!!


----------

